# New Member



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

NEW MEMBER HERE FROM NORTH CAROLINA , I JUST PURCHASED A CRAFTSMAN GT6000 LAWN TRACTOR. I AM NOT SURE OF ITS AGE SINCE I HAVE NOT GOTTEN THE MODEL # OFF IT YET , MY CONCERN IS IT CAME WITH A DISC AND ALSO A PLOW , THE BACK OF THE TRACTOR HAS SOMESORT OF LIFT WITH IT BUT I DONT SEE HOW THE IMPLEMENTS ARE SUPPOSE TO ATTACH, THE GUY I BOUGHT IT FROM SAID HE HAD TO FIND THE PIECE MISSING AND AFTER ABOUT A MONTH I HAVENT SEEN IT YET , DOES ANYONE HAVE AN IDEA OF WHAT I MAY NEED OR A PARTS LIST THAT WOULD SHOW ME WHAT I NEED , I KNOW ITS HARD WITH OUT PICS SO THEREFORE I WILL TRY TO UPLOAD SOME TOMORROW , ALSO IF ANYONE HAS A HOMEBUILT PLAN FOR WHAT I MAY NEED ASWELL AS A PLAN FOR A FRONT BUCKET I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT , 
TY 
JOHNNY


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

When you find out the Sears 917#, go here-
http://www.searspartsdirect.com

They MIGHT even have an owners manual to download.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

heres a link for front buckets.

http://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/JBpage_Jr_Craftsman-GT_Type.htm

Johnny Buckets are pretty good from what I have heard a while ago. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Madame_Editor (Feb 20, 2009)

*source of free manuals to download*

Once you have the model number, you can search for a FREE downloadable manual on the Sears Manage My Home website, www.managemyhome.com. Disclaimer -- I'm the site's managing editor. If you can't find it now, come back in a few weeks because we're loading a lot more lawn tractor manuals into the system. BTW, we have online manuals from other manufacturers.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Madame Editor! We're delighted to have you in our membership! Thanks for sharing the link and hope you can help out MANY more of our members. :cheers:


----------

